# صلوات القديس مار انطونيوس الكبير



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

صلوات القديس مار انطونيوس الكبير
باسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين
أيها الآب القدوس طبيب الأرواح والأجساد أنت الذي أرسلت ابنك الحبيب سيدنا يسوع
لكي يشفي كل مرض ويعافي كل وجع وينجي الجنس البشري من الموت .
وصعقت الشيطان المارد مع جميع ملائكته الأشرار من أعلى السموات إلى أعماق الجحيم.
أنت أيها الرب اشف وعاف ونج واحفظ هذه الخليقة من كل مرض النفس والجسد ومن كل
فكرة شيطانية بنعمة مسيحك وبصليبه المقدس . وازجر الأرواح النجسة لكي لا يكون لها
حصة أو اشتراك فيها . اسحق الشيطان تحت قدميها لكيما بتضرعات القديسة والدة الله
مريم البتول وبصلوات أبينا القديس مار انطونيوس وجميع قديسيك تنجو من كل قوة
العدو غير المنظور وتصعد لك الشكر اللائق بعظمة مراحمك بأعمال صالحة تليق بمشيئة
لاهوتك بواسطة وحيدك سيدنا يسوع المسيح الذي معه ومع روحه القدوس تليق لك التسبحة إلى الأبد ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*صلاة رائعة 
ببركة القديسين الذين احبوا الرب يتمجد الرب في حياتنا 
شكرا استاذ النهيسي​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة رائعة
> ببركة القديسين الذين احبوا الرب يتمجد الرب في حياتنا
> شكرا استاذ النهيسي​*


*الرب يسوع يبارككم


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*الرب يسوع يبارككم


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يناير 2010)

صلاة جميلة جدا 

شكرا لكـــــــ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا
> 
> شكرا لكـــــــ​


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## linda danyal (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصلاه الجميله


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

linda danyal قال:


> شكرا على هذه الصلاه الجميله


*الرب يسوع يبارككم


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

